# Would you expert growers check this out for me?



## Stone again! (Apr 21, 2011)

Would you expert grows check this learning/growing system out for me and tell me if it is worth the $47.00?  http://XXX.howtogrowweed420.com/ It is normally $57.00 and they emailed me a coupon for $10.00 off... I know is't a lot of info for that, but I don't know enough about the field, to know if their system is worth the time and effort for a newbie like me... I would appreciate any and all advice here guys! ...Thanks in advance...
Ok I changed the HHH to  XXX You will have to change it back when you get it to your search engine...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2011)

Before we click on something that could compromise our saftey, gotta change that live link so we can copy and paste into browser.


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 21, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Before we click on something that could compromise our saftey, gotta change that live link so we can copy and paste into browser.


 How do I do that?


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 21, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i am no expert---but common sense tells me if it is a book than buy it---"growing system" for $57 sounds like a scam---this is an expensive hobby---light bulbs alone can cost $75---your hard earned dough would probably be better spent elsewhere---lose your live link from www to xxx or something


I don't think it is a scam. You would have to take a look at it closer... I know nothing about the author/authors and if the are famous for their growing, or are they just sling manure around... ?
PS... I switched the HHH to an XXX as you requested, but you have to switch it back, when you get to your search engine... Thanks for you help...


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 21, 2011)

Does anybody recognize any of their names? Anybody?


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't even need to look at that link to determine you'd be wasting your hard earned.  You will find everything in it and then some in the search feature of this very site.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 22, 2011)

This is the only knowledge I use, cost is right there in my range and the info is spot on in most cases!


----------



## Growdude (Apr 22, 2011)

Stone again! said:
			
		

> Would you expert grows check this learning/growing system out for me and tell me if it is worth the $47.00? http://XXX.howtogrowweed420.com/ It is normally $57.00 and they emailed me a coupon for $10.00 off... I know is't a lot of info for that, but I don't know enough about the field, to know if their system is worth the time and effort for a newbie like me... I would appreciate any and all advice here guys! ...Thanks in advance...
> Ok I changed the HHH to XXX You will have to change it back when you get it to your search engine...


 

Its just a dude selling a book, all that info is here and you can get "live support" here.
When I read his site it sounds scamish with claims of faster grows and bigger buds, but im sure there is some good info there that he probably got from here.

$57.00 could build you a hydro system or get you a good start on a setup.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2011)

Stone again! said:
			
		

> I don't think it is a scam. You would have to take a look at it closer... I know nothing about the author/authors and if the are famous for their growing, or are they just sling manure around... ?
> PS... I switched the HHH to an XXX as you requested, but you have to switch it back, when you get to your search engine... Thanks for you help...



It's a scam.  They say things on their web page that simply are not true.  There is NO way that anyone can give you EXACT yield numbers, like they are claiming.  There are simply too many variables.  There is no "magical formula".  You are not going to grow bud that is 10x better than what is at the dispensaries.  IMO, they are slinging poo.  

It also says something that none of us have even heard of this guy.  I have been growing off and on for over 30 years, and steadily for the last 12.  There are no shortcuts, no magic secrets, no super formulas.  Save your money for actual growing supplies and get your growing advise here.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 22, 2011)

If you really want some books, here's two, though neither are really 'how to' books. Great reference though.

*Marijuana Botany* by Robert C. Clarke
This book is here on the site, but it is nice to have a hard copy. It's in the resources section, under 'BREEDING GUIDES'.

*Marijuana Garden Saver* by J.C. Stitch, edited by Ed Rosenthal
Great pics of most all problems and solutions. This gets used a lot, works for my veggies too.

Wet


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 23, 2011)

You guys make a lot of sense...  I think I will go with Wetdog's idea and get those books... Thanks and again!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 23, 2011)

Not to steal Wet Dog's bone, but There is a really good book yu can get from Amazon.com from George Cervantez called "Medical Marijuana Horticulture" (I may be off a little on the name) but it is a super book for anyone wanting to grow their own MJ. It covers everything from Botany to setting up yer own grow rooms to curing. It is really (IMO) a growers bible. it has loads of awsome pictures and graphs and examples and even covers a lot of MJ illnesses that can occur. He also advertizes dvds and books in High Times magazine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2011)

It is Jorge (not George) and I have the same opinion about him as about everyone else who writes a book--it is only one man's opinion.  I would recommend Clarke's book, but other than that, IMO it is better to get your growing info from growing forums.  You get a myriad of opinions that you can weigh and chose what is going to work best for you.  You can ask specific questions, you can post pics, etc, etc.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2011)

And the forums are right there in my price range.....FREE!!!! Great people in here, many of which have read the books suggested. I trust everyone here, will be keeping my money for equipment and papers!


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

I've read a lot of good textbooks on plants and more legit R&D is done on stuff like tomatoes for the food industry, much good info can be found from reputable sources and fruiting/flowering usually requires similar techniques no matter the species including MJ. and you can bet farmers want the biggest juiciest sweetest fruit possible..


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

I've gotten a ton of info just lurking in the shadows here too


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the two that Wet mentions and IMO they are all you really need....Jorge is kind of a joke as far as I am concerned....way too slap stick comedy feel to his videos which makes me stay clear of his books. Jmo


----------



## stonedagain714 (Nov 9, 2011)

check out kickasstorrents,a few years back i got quite a few grow guides.i know they still have (greg green) cannabis grow bible.download at your own risk.i would take a lap top to somewhere that has free wifi personally.


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 13, 2011)

can not  see  that  link.  what is it ?


----------

